# Hajediah



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2008)

Can anyone explain to me what is meant by the Hebrew word or phrase _hajediah_ or _he hajediah_? Thanks.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 12, 2008)

It's simply the term for the use of the letter "He" as a definite article.

More commonly spelled as "Heh Hayediah."

Here's a little discourse on its use:

Morsels of Hebrew Grammar


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 12, 2008)

I should have added that "yediah" is rooted in the word "yod", which means knowledge. 

So, the thinking goes, "hayediah" refers to "he that is known." In other words, the particular person or thing you are describing.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 12, 2008)

I see the term used by John Owen (_The Works of John Owen_, vol XVIII [Banner of Truth], page 44), where he asserts that the " 'He Hajediah' [He emphatic] is never prefixed unto any proper name, but the man indefinitely of whom he speaks", signifying that the use of "man" (_adam_) in Genesis 1:26, as it has the definite article prefixing it, refers to mankind, the species, and not Adam the individual.

That's what I glean thanks to Vic's help.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks very much, Vic and Steve, that was most helpful!


----------

